# Tourang vs old Toyota Sienna



## haydar (Aug 9, 2001)

Do you think they look alike ?


----------



## haydar (Aug 9, 2001)

*Re: Tourang vs old Toyota Sienna (haydar)*

I meant the Touareg...


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Tourang vs old Toyota Sienna (haydar)*

You know, they said the back of the ML looked like the back of some minivan when it first came out. The requirements of the bumper, rear door, roof height and light requirements kind of limit the amount of designing that can be done. 
Do the light look similar? Yes but not the same. The bumper countour versus the hatch. Yes, but nearly every SUV and minivan look like this. Rear hatch itself, glass over steel like everyone else.
But the rear fenders are far more muscular on the Touareg. Rear window slightly rounded top and bottom. And the dual exhausts on the V8 (and probably V10) say "catch me if you can".
Now post the front end and side shots of the Passat and Touareg so we can see the differences and similarities.


----------



## mattsita (Jul 25, 2003)

*Re: Tourang vs old Toyota Sienna (spockcat)*

yah when i saw a sienna from a distance i couldn't figure out if it was the touareg or sienna. But up close the touareg looks a whole lot better


----------



## mml7 (Dec 3, 1999)

*Re: Tourang vs old Toyota Sienna (mattsita)*

yeah, I agree. I think there is some similarities btw the two, but the T-reg looks much better. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BrightGreenB5 (Dec 7, 2000)

*Re: Tourang vs old Toyota Sienna (haydar)*


_Quote, originally posted by *haydar* »_Do you think they look alike ? 



Only the taillights


----------



## VW-Fan (Feb 14, 2000)

*Re: Tourang vs old Toyota Sienna (DrivinAJetta)*

A few days after test driving a Touareg (still dreaming about it), I looked out the window of the restaurant I was in only to notice a Golf. It just dawned on me how the overall rear-end design of the Golf (looking straight on) was so eeringly similar to that of the Touareg's. Both had the wide almost upright body panels while the side glass panels connecting to the roof pronouncely tilted in toward one another. 
The rear lights is the only design similarity I see between the Touareg and the Sienna.


----------



## Der Meister (Mar 19, 2002)

*Re: Tourang vs old Toyota Sienna (VW-Fan)*

If you think they look similar, please pass the hash pipe.


----------



## spockcat (Jun 5, 2003)

*Re: Tourang vs old Toyota Sienna (haydar)*

Here is the real family resembalance!








Or, my mother is a Passat and my father is a Cayenne (and my cousin gave me his V8 or VR6 muscle). I didn't turn out too bad afterall.

_Modified by spockcat at 3:05 PM 8-2-2003_


_Modified by spockcat at 4:15 PM 8-2-2003_


----------



## ZeRo_C0oL (Aug 27, 2002)

Every recent topic is either an R32 comparison, or a Touareg comparison.


----------

